
Apple Co-Founder Sold Bitcoin at $20,000 - diken1
https://mybitcoinnews.co/bitcoin-news/apple-co-founder-steve-wozniak-sold-bitcoin-at-20000/
======
gus_massa
Blogspam of [https://nordic.businessinsider.com/steve-wozniak-
stockholm-a...](https://nordic.businessinsider.com/steve-wozniak-stockholm-
apple-seth-godin-nordic-business-forum--)

